# Katze am Teich



## Reinhard_NRW (25. Juli 2007)

habe gerade eine katze weg gejagd.
meine kois jetzt in gefahr???


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Katze am Teich*

Servus Reinhard

Kommt auf dein Teich / Uferprofil an  , wenn die Katze bis zu dem Schwimmbereich der Koi vordringen kann, würde ich sagen   

Bei meinem "Ehemaligen Teich" hatten die Katzen keine Chance:
Nachbarskatze Polly
   

Nachbarskatze Elvis und Chilli
   

hier allerdings Bestand eine Gefahr, aber meine Goldorfen hatten das schon im Gespühr
  

Durch den Breiten Flachwassersaum ca. 1m kamen die Goldorfen garnicht so nahe ans Ufer und umgekehrt die Katzen garnicht in den tieferen Bereich der Goldorfen.

Aber es gibt ja den sogenannten "Reiherschreck" (mit der Suchfunktion findest bestimmt viele Beiträge).

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Katze am Teich*



			
				Reinhard_NRW schrieb:
			
		

> habe gerade eine katze weg gejagd.
> meine kois jetzt in gefahr???


 
Schwer zu sagen, es scheint sich nicht jede Katze für Fische als Beute zu interessieren .... Wir haben Fische im Teich und eine Katze. Bisher sind unserer Mäusejägerin noch keine Fische zum Opfer gefallen, obwohl sie bei unseren Fischen ein leichtes Spiel hätte. Die Goldis und Sarasas halten sich sehr oft im flachen Wasser am Ufer auf. Unsere Katze schaut sich das "Treiben" im Teich zwar an, hat aber bisher noch keinen Jagdversuch unternommen, zumindest nicht, wenn sie unter Beobachtung stand.

Da unsere Katze nur schaut und nicht jagt, haben wir unserem Teich schon den Beinamen _Katzenkino_ gegeben ....


Mag sein, dass das Nichtjagen daran liegt, dass wir "nur" Goldis haben ... Kois wären vielleicht ein besonderer Leckerbissen für Katzen 

@ Helmut
tolle Bilder, wie immer, wenn Du Bilder einstellst. Die "Nachbarin" Polly scheint ja ein ganz süsses Kätzchen zu sein ....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Katze am Teich*



			
				Reinhard_NRW schrieb:
			
		

> habe gerade eine katze weg gejagd.
> meine kois jetzt in gefahr???



Ich denke auch Grundsätzlich ja  

Wir haben auch 3 Katzen, eine ist aber schon 19 Jahre alt, die Sitzt nur da und schaut (Katzenkino  ) Unser Mietzekater ist da schon etwas kribbliger am Teich, hat aber NOCH keinen Versuch unternommen, würde aber ganz gerne mal glaub ich.

Es sei denn die Kois sind so gross, dass sie die Katze ins Wasser ziehen würden. In 4-5 Jahren ist das ja bei mir soweit  

Sollte man beobachten finde ich.


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Frank_E (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Katze am Teich*

Moin!

Unsere Katzen fahren völlig auf das Koifutter ab.
Die Fische sind dann egal.


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Katze am Teich*

Boah, ist die Katze süss
vor allem, wie sie da neben der Entenfamilie sitzt, 
total goldig!

Fische sind grundsätzlich immer in Lebensgefahr, wenn Katzen in der Nähe sind.
Ob die Katzen die Fische jedoch wirklich jagen, ist total von der Katze abhängig.
Die Katze meiner Eltern interessiert sich nicht für die Fische, deren Kater aber schon, nur ist er mittlerweile älter und nicht mehr so verspielt, und guckt daher nur noch Katzenkino  

Von meinen eigenen Katzen interessiert sich nur einer von 4 für die Fische, dafür macht er aber auch richtige Sprünge in die tiefe Wasserzone und teilweise taucht er dabei richtig unter. Die Fische frisst er dann auch.
Wenn ich mehr als "nur" Goldfische hätte, oder nun überall tote Tiere rumliegen würden, dann würd ich mir vllt auch einen Reiherschreck zulegen, aber so ist das halt die natürliche Dezimierung, und mein Goldfischbestand wächst trotzdem noch von Jahr zu Jahr  
Ach ja, die anderen Drei Katzen fressen auch das Fischfutter, aber nur das für den Gartenteich, das fürs Aquarium scheint ihnen nicht zu schmecken.

Katzen sind halt :crazy:


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Katze am Teich*

Servus Katzenfreunde

@ Ludwig:


> Die "Nachbarin" Polly scheint ja ein ganz süsses Kätzchen zu sein ....


Na, Ja, Sie konnte schon auch recht Zickig sein  : 

@ Yvonne: 





> Wenn ich mehr als "nur" Goldfische hätte, oder nun überall tote Tiere rumliegen würden, dann würd ich mir vllt auch einen Reiherschreck zulegen, aber so ist das halt die natürliche Dezimierung, und mein Goldfischbestand wächst trotzdem noch von Jahr zu Jahr


So kann man das auch sehen  

Ist das eine Türk. Van ?  
Wenn Ja, dann das aus "Wiki...":


> Da die Türkisch Van eine auffällige Vorliebe für Wasser hegt und dafür bekannt ist, in freier Natur nach Fischen zu jagen, wird sie umgangssprachlich auch als „Schwimmkatze“ bezeichnet. - Dieses natürliche Verhalten führt in häuslicher Umgebung dazu, dass sie auch in Blumenvasen, Aquarien und Toiletten angelt. Diese Vorliebe stellt hier eine Gefahr (Vergiftung, Ertrinken) für die Gesundheit der Katze dar, weshalb es sich dringlichst empfiehlt, Aquarien und Toiletten immer gut verschlossen zu halten.



Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Dodi (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Katze am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Seit Jahrzehnten sind wir Katzen- und Teichbesitzer. Niemals hat eine Katze einen unserer Fische gefangen oder verletzt.

Leider habe ich von diesen Geschichten keine Bilder für Euch: 

Als unsere Katze "Else" eines Tages Wasser aus dem Teich trank, kam ein Koi und schnappte nach ihrer Schnauze. Sie hat einen riesigen Schreck bekommen! 
Einmal saß die "Else" am Teich und träumte vor sich hin. Dabei hing ihr Schwanz ins Wasser - ein Koi zog plötzlich an ihrem Schwanz, sie sprang vor Schreck zur Seite... 

Unser Kater "Abi" legt sich, während ich die Fische füttere, oft auf den Steg am Teich und läßt die Vorderpfoten ins Wasser baumeln. Neulich kam Koi-Dame "Zenzi" angeschwommen und war ganz nah an im dran - da hat sie "Abi" mit seiner Pfote ganz liebevoll und ohne Krallen auf den Kopf gestubst. Das war sooo süß! Beide haben sich dabei nicht erschrocken.


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Katze am Teich*

Servus Dodi

Katzen sind so wunderbare Geschöpfe  1 .

Ich könnte keiner Katze böse sein, vielleicht im ersten Moment :schizo, wenn sie nach einem Fisch angelt. Am ehemaligen Teich habe ich einmal eine Situation beobachtet, als Elvis (Nachbarskater), von der Brücke aus nach einer __ Goldorfe "Krallen" wollte. Die Goldorfe bekam das allerdings mit (Bilde ich mir wenigstens ein), der Kater bekam das Übergewicht und fiel in den Teich. Der Anblick des Katers versetzte uns damals zu einer Lachsalve, so wie der nachher ausgesehen hat, wie ein nasser Rattler. Wir frottierten ihn nachher natürlich ab und er dankte es uns immer wieder mit seiner "Schmusigkeit".

Das war das einzige Erlebniss mit einer Katze bei uns am Teich.

schöne Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: ist nicht auf Rechnung gegangen, nur auf Vorauszahlung.


----------



## hochufer (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Katze am Teich*

Hallo Reinhard,

also wir haben auch eine Katze (Fritz), der hat mit den Fischen nix am Hut!
Er säuft nur Wasser aus dem Teich und als er noch klein war ist er mit einer Wasserspiel-Pistole unseres Sohnes ein paar mal getroffen worden. Seitdem
gibt es kein Problem mehr. Er schleicht sich an die __ Frösche heran, hat aber noch keinen erwischt! Aber das Fischfutter ist immer eine Extra-Mahlzeit für Ihn.

Gruss WERNER


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Katze am Teich*

@Dodi

das sind mal nette teichgeschichten 

wir haben um den teich extra hohe steine  als rand gemacht , da wir unserer katzi nicht so gaaanz trauen...
gestern hatte sie den ersten *heimkehrer*  >frosch< eduard am wickel.
katzi im genick packen und eduard in den teich befördern war eins 

sie hat auch schon einen absturz vom baum in den teich hinter sich , aber alles was sich bewegt zieht sie magisch an.egal obs fliegt, kriecht, schwimmt.

bisher habe ich noch keine verlustmeldung an fischen zu beklagen , hoffe sehr es bleibt auch ao 

liebe grüsse

ulla


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Katze am Teich*

@ Dodi

Wirklich süsse Geschichten, das hätten wir gerne gesehen, wir der Kater den Koi streichelt.

Ganz so liebevoll haben wir unsere Mäusejägerin noch nicht gesehen, aber "geangelt" hat sie eben auch noch nicht.


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Katze am Teich*

Servus Ulla

Manchmal muß es auch "harte Bandagen" für unsere Miezen geben  .

"Wer nicht hören will, muß Fühlen" wie man so schön sagt.

Es kommt auch immer auf den Charakter der Katzen an. Die eine ist eher "Ruhig", die andere ist ein "Rabauke".

Aber es kommt halt immer auf die Wertigkeit der Sache an, ein __ Goldfisch ist eher zu "verkraften" als ein Koi. Aber auch da, Koi ist nicht gleich Koi.

Es stimmt schon das die Fische uns ans Herz gewachsen sind und auch Lebewesen sind, aber die Naturinstinkte kann man nicht einfach abdrehen, sie sind halt da und da muß wohl jeder für sich entscheiden was im "Wertiger" ist.

In diesem Sinne
Wünsche ich ein schönes Wochenende
Helmut


----------



## sister_in_act (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Katze am Teich*

huhu Digicat

^^lustiger nick aber auch 

ich entscheide nicht wirklich....
in der natur ist jagen und gejagt werden normal und man muß  dinge so akzeptieren.

lieber hätte ich meinen teich auch mit schönem ,flach auslaufenden ufer gebaut wie meinen vorherigen, aber meine hunde sind nicht immer draußen und außer meinem katzi gibts hier noch ein paar , die ich schon mehrfach beim>versuch< zu angeln erwischt habe. (tür auf--dackels raus--katze weg).
allerdings während der laichzeit frühmorgens-- ..ich steh ja nicht am teich wache 
jetzt kommen sie so leicht nicht mehr an die fische ran , mehr schutz kann ich nicht bieten.

auch dir und allen ein schönes wochenende mit sonnenschein(entgegen aller vorhersagen)

 grüssle
 ulla


----------



## ouzo (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Katze am Teich*

Hallo an alle Foris und Katzenliebhaber,
wir haben 3 Katzen (seit Gestern). Unsere Rundnudel "Kerry" ist der Teich und Inhalt sch.....egal und unseren "Ouzo" interessiert es schon. Beim Füttern sitzt er immer ganz wichtig zwischen uns und schaut in`s Wasser und getümmel.Wenn es dann im Wasser hoch her geht und womöglich auch noch "spritz!!!", macht er einen riesen Satz und weg ist er.Also eher nicht so mutig Unser Neuzugang "Spike" ist erst 9 Wochen alt,seit Gestern bei uns und außer schlafen,spielen und fressen hat er natürlich noch keine anderen interessen (war natürlich auch noch nicht draussen). Aber er ist ja so süüüüß


----------

